# Gecko Exhibit



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks really cool!

http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-news...9/26/gecko.aspx


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks cool, hope it makes a stop at the Henry Doorly Zoo in Omaha.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap! Should make any gecko happy to be in captivity.


----------

